# PVC Cement



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

For PVC-DWV, is there a brand you recommend? 
My guys are complaining about leaks and excessively long set up times.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

maybe its the application and not the cement, ask how they are using it and see if there is any issues..usually I use oatey..but have used many other brands and havent found much of a difference unless you use fast setting or heavy bodied glue..


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Since more than one of them is having a problem and they all have at least 15 years experience, I'm inclined to think the problem is with the product and not the installation.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Heat? Old glue? Crap fittings? We got lasco fittings once and they were loose as heck.


----------



## Sipp (Jul 14, 2016)

Christies Red Hot Blue.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Sipp said:


> Christies Red Hot Blue.


That's what one of my guys asked for, so I got him some. I don't like the idea of having to use a glue formulated to set up in wet conditions for waste lines. Seems like overkill.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Flyout95 said:


> Heat? Old glue? Crap fittings? We got lasco fittings once and they were loose as heck.


Leaks in all types of whether conditions. New Glue. I did not hear anything about crappy fittings. 
BTW: I thought you Chicago guys only used service weight CI.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Oatey heavy duty all the time, no matter what it is


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Plumbus said:


> Leaks in all types of whether conditions. New Glue. I did not hear anything about crappy fittings.
> BTW: I thought you Chicago guys only used service weight CI.


I work in the burbs too.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Follow directions, twist during assembly, do not touch or move anything during initial set... Been using Oatey for years, starting in the days of ABS before PVC came on the market


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

mtfallsmikey said:


> Follow directions, twist during assembly, do not touch or move anything during initial set... Been using Oatey for years, starting in the days of ABS before PVC came on the market


Mikey
I can't prove that my guys are doing the same, but they say they are, and they've no reason to fib. Maybe I'll go back to Oatey.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Are you currently using Weld-on?


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Plumbus said:


> Mikey
> I can't prove that my guys are doing the same, but they say they are, and they've no reason to fib. Maybe I'll go back to Oatey.


 Might be a good idea to spend some time working with them and watching..


----------



## CM Plumber (Jul 15, 2016)

Oatey for life


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

mtfallsmikey said:


> Might be a good idea to spend some time working with them and watching..


Probably not a bad idea. People's experience can be misleading. I worked for a company once who had several journeymen and master plumbers who insisted that you were supposed to put pipe dope on the flared connections of gas appliance flex lines. :no:


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

89plumbum said:


> Are you currently using Weld-on?


WE are not. However, a guy who I trust recommended it to me. But, since questions like this are what this forum is tailor made for, I figured I'd throw it out to y'all.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

supakingDFW said:


> I worked for a company once who had several journeymen and master plumbers who insisted that you were supposed to put pipe dope on the flared connections of gas appliance flex lines. :no:


I know guys who do that as well.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

My question isn't what brand but what strength? I doubt there's much different between brands as much as there is strengths of glue. Do you use heavy duty?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pipefighter (Sep 26, 2009)

Had the same problem with OateyHeavy Duty..switched to Oatey Medium Rain or Shine and no problems since


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Michaelcookplum said:


> My question isn't what brand but what strength? I doubt there's much different between brands as much as there is strengths of glue. Do you use heavy duty?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When I originally posted I thought about saying make and model, but figured those of you with an opinion would express your druthers specifically.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Did you know that Oatey also makes the Hercules line of products including cements and primers?


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Plumbus said:


> Did you know that Oatey also makes the Hercules line of products including cements and primers?




Did not, but I guess it's like everything else, somebody is always owned buy someone else. That was kindove my point in last post, all brands probably same or similar. Do you know if your guys are using heavy duty?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

No primer needed where local codes permit. No leaks either 😚


----------



## Cipp-pro (Jul 16, 2016)

moonapprentice said:


> No primer needed where local codes permit. No leaks either 😚



You still use primer tho rite?


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

moonapprentice said:


> No primer needed where local codes permit. No leaks either




Eh, too thin, very runny in the summer.
If you prime anyways why not just go with the best?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Bad lot of glue? You never mentioned what you were using or where it was sourced


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Other than wet conditions the Oatey heavy duty has never failed me. Square cut, debur, prime, glue, assemble, rotate, never a leak, even on water main pipe.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

How long are they letting it setup before testing? What are they considering excessively long?

One thought, we sometimes have issues with the primer, even new cans. Maybe due to really humid conditions, we would apply it and go to apply the cement and there would be a light film of condensation on the pipe and fitting. I noticed right away only since the cement didn't even attempt to stick to the pipe or fitting. Had to dry that each time before gluing. (Yeah, i know the directions say apply glue while primer is still wet, oh well, didn't leak.)


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Plumbus said:


> 89plumbum said:
> 
> 
> > Are you currently using Weld-on?
> ...



I asked because years ago we switched to WO and had nothing but problems.... 

So we switched to this...


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Is that a shark bite drainage fitting?


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Wtf?


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Saw them at lowes the other day. Up to 3"...


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I just scratched Weld On off my list. I looks like Oatey Heavy Duty or Christy's Red Hot Blue. Any other opinions?


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

89plumbum said:


> Saw them at lowes the other day. Up to 3"...


What state? Are they code compliant there? Not attacking , just asking


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

its good to see the password fiasco has opened up more spammers to the sight and drove away many regulars..this retard has been here since yesterday and can still post, how about the mods banning him????


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

rwh said:


> 89plumbum said:
> 
> 
> > Saw them at lowes the other day. Up to 3"...
> ...


North Carolina. Not sure, just saw them in passing. It makes you wonder if they would go to the length of making them code compliant though?


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

i hate weldon , their abs glue has failed me so many times. oatey only for me


----------



## Thundering Turd (Jul 13, 2016)

I have used regular Oatey for over 20 years, never a problem.


----------

